
Seattle area’s topsy-turvy home market ends 2018 with Eastside prices falling - jseliger
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/seattle-home-prices-down-nearly-100000-in-seven-months-eastside-market-falls-too
======
jseliger
Seattle builds lots of new housing units; prices moderate or fall:
[https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/amid-
build...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/amid-building-
boom-1-in-10-seattle-apartments-are-empty-and-rents-are-dropping/).

SF builds very few new housing units; prices remain steady or go up.

